# T12 vho light



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i can find the VHO 5 foot bulbs but they are 4100k and 134w
for a 180 gallon would 2 of these bulbs be ok for plants or do i need 6500k and up.
oh the light is cool white

so in total there would be 268w of light for a 180 gallon and 4100k tubes X2


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

6 foot tank? get the 72" VHO 160 Watt at:

TORBRAM ELECTRIC SUPL 
3260 VIKING WAY
CORPORATION
RICHMOND, BC V6V 1N6
(604) 303-8855 


They may have to order in.
I might have got 10k, but I like a 'whiter' light


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i need 5 foot


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you need to go with VHO T12 or can you use other bulb size? 4100k are fairly yellow in color. I prefer the 1 - 3000k to 4100k mixed with 2 - 6500k bulb. to balance out the color. 6500 looks ghostly white by itself when you put them against a 4100k bulb. 

You will save money in the long run using HO T5. HO T5 are way more efficient over VHO T12. similar wattage and you get more lumens, and micromol out of the bulbs. 

T12 should be replace every 6-10 months. HO T5 can go for a few years before they need to be replace.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

has to be VHO


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> has to be VHO


Johnny, just run the halides and forget about running the VHO's. Doublecheck with Jeff at J&L though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*Vho*

never heard or seen 5' VHO in 35years of this hobby...only 36" 0r 48"...is this new? are you using icecaps to over drive them otherwise no point using VHO's? T5s are the way to go now a days if you need high power efficient lighting with multi colors of Ks. i used to use VHO's + halides in the 80's and now i'm using T5 also but that's for a reef tank...make sure you have your unit well fan cooled otherwise you'll have crispy or melted end caps...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

for fresh water planted tank and the light is Hamilton tech light that has halids and vho
and they are 5 foot vho hard to find bulbs. i can get some 41k but have no wheels of getting to annisis island for light . so im looking else where help any info will help guys


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

JL Aquatics carries them, here is a link

URI 60" 140W Aquasun Daylight VHO Fluorescent Bulb


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im aware of that butt looking for some were it may be cheaper if not ill go there


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*Vho*

thanks for letting me know...i guess i never had a 60" unit or tank so i never thought...Hamilton's are great units as i recall...good luck...hope you find some...


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you tried albrite lighting? They carry a wide variety of bulbs.

That is where I get most of the bulbs from. really good pricing compare to home depot and other places. Only thing is, they open on weekdays and during regular hours of operation. from 7:30 to 5, IIRC. They are out in Port Coquitlam near the pitt river bridge.

604 945 9060.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i will call all the info helps thanks


----------

